# Roads and streets



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I've done some searching (both on the WWW and here on MLS) and haven't found much information on modeling streets/roads outdoors. Since most of my layout will be rural, I'll likely have a lot of dirt roads. But I intend for there to be a town and industrial center, which even in the very early 1930s would likely have some improved roads. Since this is European prototype, I assume this might be cobbles or other stone paving in that period. But even info on modeling asphalt would be helpful. 

Advice and opinions about garden rail roads (as opposed to garden railroads), or links to posts/how-tos would be greatly appreciated.

Dan


----------



## JerryB (Jan 2, 2008)

With the advent of automobiles in the U.S., paved streets were becoming more and more prevalent in the 1930s. Both the year of improvement and type of pavement were very dependent on the geographic location:

Where there was a large supply of cobblestones the roads were commonly built from those cobbles. As autos became more prevalent those cobbles were placed in some type of cement. Although usually limited to walking streets, those types of surfaces are still found in Europe today.

Out west, where the weather was milder and there was a larger supply of oil, early roads tended to be left in gravel, then surfaced with some type of oil based material. Frequently this was just an overcoat of the existing gravel with some asphalt compound.

If I were modeling 1930s Europe, either dirt or cobblestones would be my choice of materials. Of course the cobbles in the city would probably be cemented together.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

As for hot to do them, I've never heard of any easy answers. I recall a suggestions once (back in my HO days) that there is some type of roof material that's less than a half inch thick and pliable which could be cut into strips. You might check the roofing secion at Lowe's, etc.

One thing to remember: streets really aren't black. Asphalt is black when first laid down, but streets become a fairly light gray pretty quick.

I'll be watching this thread - I need streets, too.

JackM


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

I've used rolled roofing, a three foot wide continuous roll of asphalt shingle material, available at Lowes. Still looking for ideas on how to add pavement markings (double yellow lines, etc.)


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for their input so far.

I've seen cobbles made by pressing a pattern into plaster/putty, but obviously that's for smaller scale indoor layouts. Plaster is right out and I'm not sure how well real concrete would take such a small pattern. Most polymer clay is too pricey to be used as roads (even rolled very thin it would be a couple dollars a foot) and it might have durability issues outdoors in the sun.

I've thought about using blue foam with a cobble pattern "melted" into it, but I'm worried about durability if water gets between the "stones" and freezes. Plus, I think foam would need to be mostly buried with just the top showing and I think it might tend to "float" out of the dirt every time it rained.

Other ideas?

Rod, I'm interested in seeing your composite highways, but the image link is broken.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, i've seen folks use pinstriping from auto motive stores for pavement markings.


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

jimtyp said:


> Mike, i've seen folks use pinstriping from auto motive stores for pavement markings.


I've thought about that, but wondered if it would stick well enough to the asphalt shingles (rocky surface) being out in the weather. We get some heavy rain, and even though I'm in Florida, we get some temperature extremes. If anyone has some experience with that, please let me know.

I have used pin-stripping in the past on indoor HO layout roads.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi
Not cobbles, but I made my asphalt roads using asphalt patch compound from HD comes in bags. Looks good, 3 years so far, has scale cracking  but holding up. Messy to apply, wear gloves, etc., I dug out 2 inch trench and trowled it in and dressed edges. You could probably press in some kind of a grid, such as a flourescent fixture grid for cobbles maybe?

Re: stripes, I made a stencil, and sprayed yellow traffic paint producing thin stripes. Holding up OK as well.

Note road in background 










Jerry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Mike make stencils in thin cardboard and spray paint them.


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Totalwrecker said:


> Mike make stencils in thin cardboard and spray paint them.


I think that's what it comes down to. Now why didn't I make my roads straighter? The free form cut roads were easy, unfortunately, I will have to make a lot of stencils!


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Mike: 

You can always follow a prototype -










Here's the linky if my picture insertion didn't work.

Mark


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

**** Habilis said:


> Mike:
> 
> You can always follow a prototype -
> 
> ...


LOL, that's how my stencil would turn out.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like we may have to revise the old folk song "What Do You Do With a Drunken Sailor" into "What Do You Do With a Drunken Paving Contractor."

Seriously though, is that the result of using paving stripe tape where there is a LOT of expansion and contraction? Those stripes appear to be a kind of tape.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Dave:

The explanation is in the link that I included at the bottom of my reply to Mike. Here it is - article with picture


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mr. Habilis;

Thank you to pointing me to the explanation. I have the print set a bit small on this computer, and sometimes my old eyes may miss the color change for the smaller links.

Looks like my guess was close to correct.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Dave:

Yeah, I hear you. Between my dyslexia, Evelyn Wood's Speed Reading* training and my aging eyesight (that's one of the reasons I got out of HO and into G) I experience the similar issues.

* Woody Allen about speed reading, "I read War and Peace, it has something to do with Russia"

p.s. No need to be so formal, just call me **** as others choose to do.


----------



## Florida Trains (Jan 7, 2013)

I have never tried this but I read somewhere that hypertufa might be a solution. A Google search will reveal recipes. It is allegedly good to down -30 degrees Farenheit.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Florida Trains said:


> I have never tried this but I read somewhere that hypertufa might be a solution. A Google search will reveal recipes. It is allegedly good to down -30 degrees Farenheit.


I've heard of hypertufa, but hadn't thought of it in this context. Someone I've talked to mentioned that they had thought of making hills/mountains/tunnels out of it (just shells, not solid). 

The only problem with hypertufa is that I've read it takes 30 days to cure... and I'm not sure I could keep it wrapped in plastic and untouched in the garden for that long. For one thing, the 40mph (gusting to 55) winds here in Kansas would be an issue keeping plastic over it. Maybe I could make it in sections in the garage and then just take them out to the garden once they're cured... Thanks for the idea.

Another thought I had was to pour the roads with concrete and then surface with Henry's or another asphalt product, adding a heavy coat of dust before it dries to artificially age it. Most "black" asphalt roads are actually a light gray color from aging, so the unaltered color wouldn't be right (though I think the texture would be correct, even if not really "scale") I don't think tinted concrete roads would look right, texture wise.

If anyone else has other ideas, I'd love to hear...


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

*Another road idea*

What about plastidip? I've seen whole cars painted in it, so it's got to be OK for outside. I'm thinking I could spray plastidip on a section of polystyrene and then "mist" it with white (for a more faded look) and get a moderately convincing road texture. If it works out, I should be able to build roads out of concrete and then cover with this material for a asphalt texture.

Off to the hardware store for a can


----------

